# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  طرز الأثاث ..... هل تعرفها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## boukybouky

*كلمة طراز تطلق علي المرحلة الفنية الثابتة التي تستمر زمناً طويلاً تطبع خلاله*

*الأشكال الفنية اللازمة لإحتياجات الإنسان بطابع ثابت , و يؤثر علي جميع أفرع*

*الفنون من عمارة و تأثيث و نحت و تصوير و أزياء في الموقع الحضاري الواحد*

*و لا يبدأ الطراز في وقت محدد و لكنه يمر بمرحلة انتقالية تبلغ عدة سنوات تزيد*

*أو تقل تبعاً للعادات و التقاليد و طبقاً للظروف الحضارية لكل طراز حتي يتخذ* 

*الشكل و المميزات الخاصة به .*

*الطرز الغربية التي تأثر بها المسكن العربي منذ بداية القرن الماضي :*

*1- طراز عصر النهضة Rennaissance*

*اقتبس ملامحه من الأصول المعمارية القديمة بالنقل المباشر*






*2- طراز الباروك Baroque* 

*سماته التحرر من الخط الهندسي الذي سيطر علي وحدات العصر السابق*



*3- الروكوكو Roccoco* 

*هو إمتداد للعصر السابق و لكنه خفيف الوزن , رقيق الخطوط بسيط الزخارف*

*و هذا الطراز كان في عهد الملك لويس الخامس عشر في فرنسا و لذلك إشتهر الطراز* 

*بإسمه ( Louis XV )* 




**


*و في إنجلترا اشتهر بإسم الشيبودندال ( Chippendale )* 


** 


*4- النيو كلاسيك New Classic* 
*إمتاز بالزخارف الشريطية ذات الوحدة الواحدة الصغيرة*



*5- الإمبراطوري Empire* 

*إكتساب قطع الأثاث للمظهر الإنشائي للبناء مع تبسيط سطحها و تكبير مساحة قطاعاتها*

**

*تقبلوا تحياتي,,*

----------


## م. بسمة

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع قييم فعلا يا  بوكي بوكي
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حنـــــان

الصور مش كلها باينه يا ريت تجيبيها تاني يا بوكي عشان الموضوع ده جميل جدا ونفسي أشوفه بحاله
كل الشكر

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> موضوع قييم فعلا يا بوكي بوكي
> جزاك الله خيرا


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف شكر يا بسمة ربنا يخليكي*




> الصور مش كلها باينه يا ريت تجيبيها تاني يا بوكي عشان الموضوع ده جميل جدا ونفسي أشوفه بحاله
> كل الشكر


*انت تؤمري يا حنان ..تم يا قمر و حملت الصور اللي مش باينة من جديد

شوفيه بقي و اعرف رأيك ان شاء الله 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوكي
تسلم ايدك علي المجهود الجميل

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت العزيزة بوكي بوكي 

موضوع رائع ....
وبالأخص طراز الباروك .....
طراز جميل وراقي جدا وشيك ....
واهم مايميز ايضا عصر الباروك الموسيقي الخاصة به ....
من أجمل الموسيقين والمؤلفات الموسيقية ظهرت في هذا العصر ....
سلمت يداك علي الموضوع الجميل .....

لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## bedo_ic

معلومات جميلة يا بوكى
شكرا

----------


## boukybouky

> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوكي
> تسلم ايدك علي المجهود الجميل


لا الرائع هو وجودك يا حبيبة قلبي

تسلمي لي يا سمسمة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *الأخت العزيزة بوكي بوكي 
> موضوع رائع ....
> وبالأخص طراز الباروك .....
> طراز جميل وراقي جدا وشيك ....
> واهم مايميز ايضا عصر الباروك الموسيقي الخاصة به ....
> من أجمل الموسيقين والمؤلفات الموسيقية ظهرت في هذا العصر ....
> سلمت يداك علي الموضوع الجميل .....
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ....
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


يا أهلاً وسهلاً بالليالي الحلوة ازيك ليلة عشق 

الله يخليكي يا رب و يبارك فيكي

انا كمان بحب طراز الباروك جداً الكرسي خاصة له رونق و فخامة خاصة

نورتي يا جميل

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## جوليا

موضوع مهم جدااااا ومعلومات اعرفها لاول مرة

شكرا بوكي على موضوعك

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

تسلم ايديكى يا بوكى حلو خالص الموضوع ده 

وانا عن نفسى بحب الطراز الامبراطورى بحسه فخم اوى

تسلم ايدك يا جميل وكل سنة وانتى طيبة

----------


## أم أحمد

الصور مش ظاهرة

----------


## boukybouky

> الصور مش ظاهرة


خليناها ظاهرة يا قمر  :y: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## eman55

من زمان وانا نفسى افهم ايه الفرق بينهم . اشكرك على المعلومات .

----------

